# Chicago Craigslist - Fluval Edge 6 $80 zip 60641



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Fluval Edge 6 $80
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pet/2915081913.html

14G BioCube in Pilsen, $75
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pet/2909718328.html

Just sharing the links. I know nothing about the sellers.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn... if only I can convince the wife...


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

lol Begging might work. Unless you used that for your last tank. haha


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

The last tank I bought without her knowing... and that didn't end well once it was up and running one weekend when she was away 

The tank is still up and running, but she was not happy with me


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

lol that was pretty gutsy.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have found it is easier to ask forgivness then permission


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

uh huh...say that when forgiveness runs out. Cuz it does.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

ucantimagine said:


> uh huh...say that when forgiveness runs out. Cuz it does.


 It's worked for me for 9 years (married 8yrs)


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Still a long way to go huh.


----------

